

Flash runs faster, more efficiently than HTML5 on mobile - malbiniak
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2010/09/flash-runs-faster-more-efficiently-than-html5-on-mobile.html

======
tptacek
This demo says Flash animation runs faster and more efficiently than HTML5
canvas. What everyone cares about, though, is how fast/efficient video is.

------
marcocampos
Too late Adobe. Everyone hates you.

